# A hunka hunka burning love for Mods



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

http://slipperyskip.com/page20.html


----------



## KMW (Apr 1, 2004)

but but but  I don't wanna work that hard  I think I'll stick with what I got


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

That is awesome! :up:

I wonder what speed the processor is, and how much RAM? I mean, I know it's about the looks, but if it isn't really worth working on, then not really worth all the trouble for me I guess.


----------



## slipperyskip (Aug 2, 2006)

It has a 1GHz CPU w/512MB RAM and a 40GB hard drive.

It will cruise the Internet, process e-mail and check spelling all day long.

What more do you need?

I have a dedicated gaming rig for that sort of stuff. I prefer a quiet, cheap-to-operate system for everyday things.

Some more of my stuff


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds good  I was just wondering on the specs.

I agree, for everday internet browsing, that should be good to go. :up:


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

slipperyskip said:


> It has a 1GHz CPU w/512MB RAM and a 40GB hard drive.
> It will cruise the Internet, process e-mail and check spelling all day long.
> Some more of my stuff


Are you the guy (Jeffrey) making these from the link above ??
:up: The Humidor kicks butt..:up:


----------



## slipperyskip (Aug 2, 2006)

kidcnote said:


> Are you the guy (Jeffrey) making these from the link above ??
> :up: The Humidor kicks butt..:up:


That would be me. You are obviously a man of great taste.

Which Humidor PC do you like best? I have built seven different ones.


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

slipperyskip said:


> That would be me. You are obviously a man of great taste.
> Which Humidor PC do you like best? I have built seven different ones.


Your stuff is most excellent..Do you sell your works of art..?? I like this one http://media.pixpond.com/4qe51x.jpg You stuff is to good to just choose one favorite..


----------



## slipperyskip (Aug 2, 2006)

kidcnote said:


> Your stuff is most excellent..Do you sell your works of art..?? I like this one http://media.pixpond.com/4qe51x.jpg You stuff is to good to just choose one favorite..


Thanks. That is the Humidor CL Server. I built it 2 1/2 years ago. It appeared in Popular Science magazine and on the CBS News program "Up To The Minute". Its main feature is a built-in Linksys wireless router and a DSL modem all powered from a single power supply. Notice the antenna sticking up from behind.

More here if you are interested.

I don't sell my stuff. I don't try to. It's not why I do it. My standard answer to the question "How much?" is $5,000. That usually puts an end to that conversation.


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

slipperyskip said:


> Thanks. That is the Humidor CL Server. I built it 2 1/2 years ago. It appeared in Popular Science magazine and on the CBS News program "Up To The Minute". Its main feature is a built-in Linksys wireless router and a DSL modem all powered from a single power supply. Notice the antenna sticking up from behind.
> More here if you are interested.
> I don't sell my stuff. I don't try to. It's not why I do it. My standard answer to the question "How much?" is $5,000. That usually puts an end to that conversation.


Yup, that 5 G's knocked me right out of the bidding  Maybe someday some Big bucks boy will offer you $250,000 for your collection..Your in trouble if I ever hit the lotto  Your collection is extra ordinary..Keep up the great work as I know you do it for the love  of the Modders game..


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by *kidcnote*
> Yup, that 5 G's knocked me right out of the bidding


 Just build one yourself. 

I got a question about slipperyskip's sponsers. Do they offer any monetary compensation? I've built a few similar projects, and would love to do much more, but the parts expenses generally limit me. You can see a description of one of my projects by clicking my computer specs icon. I'd love to add a solar panel to it, yet the $200+ cost of the panel, yada, yada, yada...

If you're making any money from your projects, how did you get started?


----------



## slipperyskip (Aug 2, 2006)

gotrootdude said:


> I got a question about slipperyskip's sponsers. Do they offer any monetary compensation?


My "sponsors" are just an informal relationship I have with a company's PR people. Usually it is just a fan who wants to participate in what I do.

When that person leaves the company or gets promoted I usually lose my sponsorship. Some PR people just don't get it.

I get equipment and sometimes I get travel expenses reimbursed but no dollar payments. In fact, I have about $7,000 in debt to show for my hobby costs.

BTW, I ask for $5,000 because if someone is really interested they will make me a counter offer. It weeds out the people who aren't really serious.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats on Maximum PC this month BTW.


----------



## slipperyskip (Aug 2, 2006)

loserOlimbs said:


> Congrats on Maximum PC this month BTW.


Thanks! I'm currently a finalist in Extremetech's Annual Case Mod Contest.

Omaha? Millard High School Class of '73


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

Great work, great site. I am curious more about your workbench and tools than the final product, wonderful works of art that they are, and would pay good money if you were to have a book on the details of how you get these items from the idea stage to the finished product.


----------



## slipperyskip (Aug 2, 2006)

MNG0304 said:


> Great work, great site. I am curious more about your workbench and tools than the final product, wonderful works of art that they are, and would pay good money if you were to have a book on the details of how you get these items from the idea stage to the finished product.


Thanks for the comments.

There are four or five books out there already. I'm in one of them. It was written by "Yoshi" DeHerrera from TechTV's "The Screensavers".

I've talked to several of the authors and they tell me it's a lot of work for no money.:down:

I work very "ugly". I'm not organized...I don't have to be. I just remember where stuff is. I don't use many power tools. I prefer to do things by hand. The aluminum back plate on the Unidyne PC took me 9-10 hours to finish using tiny hobby files.


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

slipperyskip said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> There are four or five books out there already. I'm in one of them. It was written by "Yoshi" DeHerrera from TechTV's "The Screensavers".
> 
> I work very "ugly". I don't use many power tools. I prefer to do things by hand. The aluminum back plate on the Unidyne PC took me 9-10 hours to finish using tiny hobby files.


You da man. http://www.extremetech.com/slideshow/0,1206,l=181212&s=26633&a=181233,00.asp


----------



## slipperyskip (Aug 2, 2006)

kidcnote said:


> You da man. http://www.extremetech.com/slideshow/0,1206,l=181212&s=26633&a=181233,00.asp


Interesting link but none of those are mine.


----------



## slipperyskip (Aug 2, 2006)

The Unidyne PC is one of the six finalists of the Extremetech Annual Case Mod Contest.

Each weekly winner qualifies for the grand prize of a $2,000 Core2Extreme-based gaming computer.

_(pics link to their description & more pics on Extremetech)_

WEEK 1 WINNER: *Batman Begins*


WEEK 2 WINNER: *UAL-737*


WEEK 3 WINNER: *Patriot Plexiglass*


WEEK 4 WINNER: *Han Solo Carbonite*


WEEK 5 WINNER: *Unidyne Mic*


WEEK 6 WINNER: *Skeleton*


Grand prize winner will be announced Friday, August 11th. Good luck to all!


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

slipperyskip said:


> The Unidyne PC is one of the six finalists of the Extremetech Annual Case Mod Contest.
> 
> Each weekly winner qualifies for the grand prize of a $2,000 Core2Extreme-based gaming computer.
> 
> ...


It's gonna be a tight race between you three..Much Luck :up:

And heres some nice stuff to:

This Doom3 Mod has a few hrs involved ;Oo
http://media.pixpond.com/d01s53.jpg
See Paul's Project Gallery on the left. 
http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/index.php?module=photoshare&func=showimages&fid=6
and some others http://www.neatorama.com/case-mod/index.php#game

http://gadgets.fosfor.se/the-top-10-weirdest-case-mods/

http://www.google.com/search?q=case...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

slipperyskip said:


> Thanks! I'm currently a finalist in Extremetech's Annual Case Mod Contest.
> 
> Omaha? Millard High School Class of '73


Yep, Omaha. Not a native though.

I graduated in Cassville, MO. Horrible place only lived there 9 months, and I went to school in Kansas and Texas mostly.

I know where Millard is, thats about it.


----------



## CarpenterJC (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm a woodworker by trade..not any kind of computer tech ..so from a woodworking standpoint...Thats amazing.


JC


----------



## slipperyskip (Aug 2, 2006)

CarpenterJC said:


> I'm a woodworker by trade..not any kind of computer tech ..so from a woodworking standpoint...Thats amazing.
> 
> JC


Thanks for that. I don't really consider myself a woodworker.

If you are interested in the dirty details, and have the time, check out my worklog at HardOCP. HERE

BTW....I lost the competition to the Batman Begins mod. It was my favorite also.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, I liked your best...

I'm a huge music fan though...


----------

